# VOTRE AVIS: Phone 5S en très mauvais état, dois-je tenter une réparation ou pas ?



## nicolasfox (25 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour, mon iPhone 5s 16GO a prit un sacré coup dans le bide:

-Ecran noir + fissuré, utilisation impossible du téléphone.
-Le téléphone est légèrement courbé à cause de sa chute, même si je change l’écran, j’aurai du mal en l’emboiter.

*Donc votre avis:* faut-il tenter une *réparation* ou alors en *racheter* un ? 

Merci d’avance


----------



## drs (25 Septembre 2017)

A mon avis: rachètes-en un, car à priori la réparation semble assez aléatoire


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2017)

drs a dit:


> A mon avis: rachètes-en un, car à priori la réparation semble assez aléatoire



Mème avis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2017)

Pareil.

Ton iPhone est bon pour le recyclage.


----------

